# chicken water



## john3955 (May 4, 2013)

I'm using a 2 gallon bucket with water nipples in the bottom. My girls love it. But I have a problem. When I put water in it the lid will not snap shut. The weight of water changes the shape enough so lid just pops off. So I get bugs and dirt in it. Any suggestions what to use as a lid?


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

I had the same problem. I drilled a hole in the lid and plug it with a food grade rubber cork. No more need to remove the lid to fill it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Since this will be a continual problem, why not just switch to a bucket that has hard sides? You can get them at that size at Lowe's in the paint section.

I had the same problem when using an ice cream bucket..soft sided, sagged and caused the lid to pop...it also created a vacuum when the lid didn't pop off, when the temps outside rose and made the nipples leak.

That all changed when I switched types of buckets. What you can do, temporarily, is to punch a hole in your lid and the lip of your bucket and place a zip tie there to keep the lid on, if not snapped tight, so that your water doesn't get exposed to flying debris and bugs.

Now I use this one....it has nipples on the bottom for younger birds and a cup/nipple system on the side for older birds. It's a 2 gal. hard sided, with no sag...perfect solution.


----------



## john3955 (May 4, 2013)

thanks for the ideas your buckets is the same one I use . I bought it at lowes in the paint dept. but I will try the zip ties


----------

